# @seamus you are on your own to carry the 5.0 torch!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Some jagoff gave me a 4 over the Holiday weekend and my CR is down to 4.99.
You know what is really interesting?

It takes between 400-500 deliveries to get from 4.99 to 5.0.
And yet the 5.0 only lasts for 100-200 deliveries.

So the question is, how is it noone gives me another 4 or lower when I have already dropped from 5.0
for almost 500 deliveries, but then when I get back to 5.0, within 200 I get a fresh 4.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Some jagoff gave me a 4 over the Holiday weekend and my CR is down to 4.99.
> You know what is really interesting?
> 
> It takes between 400-500 deliveries to get from 4.99 to 5.0.
> ...


Gonna take 100 rated 5 deliveries to get back to 5 but only 1 four to lose it!!!

I’m probably going to lose mine today. I am out delivering today and I forgot to deliver a drink with an order. It was still sitting in my drink carrier at the next pick up. Oh well no one’s perfect, so I’ll probably lose mine today


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So, on Uber eats I have 9 thumbs down (yes, I earned at least 8 of them) but they never seem to go off. I don't do a lot of deliveries but I'm somewhere at 500 or so. I'm guessing that on UE most don't rate unless there's a problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Some jagoff gave me a 4 over the Holiday weekend and my CR is down to 4.99.
> You know what is really interesting?
> 
> It takes between 400-500 deliveries to get from 4.99 to 5.0.
> ...


What's truly amazing to me is that YOU GIVE A SHIT.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> What's truly amazing to me is that YOU GIVE A SHIT.


We like to tease each other about trying to be a Top Dasher, Being on the drivers council, etc.etc..

In reality, I don't think he really cares about his 5 star rating
In reality, I would like to think he really doesn't care about his 5 star rating.
In reality, I'm hoping he doesn't really care about his 5 star rating
OH NO maybe he does care about the rating!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The real question here is why some people DON'T care.
But they do know how to ***** about the restaurant employees that don't care about their jobs.
Sign of the times I guess.
Doing this job right is just as important to me as doing my full time job right.
@Seamus may joke about it, but he cares just as much as I do. Maybe even more.
The difference between @Seamus and me is that I am an emotional perfectionist.
It bothers me if people don't think I am doing a perfect job.
He is a cold blooded calculating perfectionist. His approach is probably better, but I can't help myself. Its the Med temperament in me.
I don't want to be perfect for Doordash, I want to be perfect for me.
If you don't get what I mean by now, you won't.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> The real question here is why some people DON'T care.
> But they do know how to *** about the restaurant employees that don't care about their jobs.
> Sign of the times I guess.
> Doing this job right is just as important to me as doing my full time job right.
> ...


For all the attitude, I do care. Not about the ratings but about doing things well and efficiently. I have control over how I do the job and everything from quickly picking up and delivering, maintaining the quality and integrity of the food, being kind to all I encounter, ... are how I try to roll. Same thing with pax. But, the ratings system introduces some additional artifacts and once a customer has crossed the line for what I consier acceptable behavior, all bets are off. I have 9 thumbs down and 6 1 stars at the moment and all but one or two of those did not come as a surprise. So I guess what I'm saying in shorthand is that I care but not enough to suck up to a pax or customer who is being an ass.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> The real question here is why some people DON'T care.
> But they do know how to *** about the restaurant employees that don't care about their jobs.
> Sign of the times I guess.
> Doing this job right is just as important to me as doing my full time job right.
> ...


You have OCD Mr. Monk.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You have OCD Mr. Monk.


Caring about doing it right is not OCD.
Although, I do have one question.
What is the name of the disorder where the sick person doesn't give a flying F**K?
I ask because this has spread throughout the country worse than Covid.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So the question is, how is it noone gives me another 4 or lower when I have already dropped from 5.0
> for almost 500 deliveries, but then when I get back to 5.0, within 200 I get a fresh 4.


It's fake. Uber does it to keep our egos in check.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's fake. Uber does it to keep our egos in check.


I was thinking along those lines too, but didn't wanna say anything.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> You have OCD Mr. Monk.


Guessing he should just quit.

Too sensitive.

Do you concur?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Caring about doing it right is not OCD.


No, but caring TOO MUCH is.


Rickos69 said:


> What is the name of the disorder where the sick person doesn't give a flying F**K?


It is often a symptom of depression.
I'd look it up and research IF I GAF.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Justice League said:


> Guessing he should just quit.
> 
> Too sensitive.
> 
> Do you concur?


We laugh and poke fun at OCDers.
But, it IS a cruel disease.
Always above average IQ ... usually _way_ above average.
No rest. Never resting.

Always stressing over getting it just right. Just perfect.
Stressing and fretting over things they can't control.


.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I care. I get really upset when someone trashes my rating. I literally lose sleep.

I know it’s stupid, but I’ve always been that way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve always been that way.


stupid?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> stupid?


In some ways, sure.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Justice League said:


> Guessing he should just quit.
> 
> Too sensitive.
> 
> Do you concur?


Concur! What a nice word.
Did you recently add that to your vocabulary, or do you keep words in your drawer to use when you join a posting board?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> stupid?


I hope you are just joking, because otherwise you are turning into a real rectum.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Why give the customer the power to trigger your emotions when the app doesn’t even tell you what you did wrong? Usually, a thumbs down is the result of a restaurant mistake or a customer scamming a free meal. I go months without looking at my rating. When I do it’s always 97 or 98.

I take the quarterly reviews at my full time job seriously. I recognize the authority of my boss in judging my performance. I always get positive reviews. However, I do not recognize the authority of a random food customer to judge me because no details are given. So I ignore their ratings.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> Why give the customer the power to trigger your emotions when the app doesn’t even tell you what you did wrong? Usually, a thumbs down is the result of a restaurant mistake or a customer scamming a free meal. I go months without looking at my rating. When I do it’s always 97 or 98.
> 
> I take the quarterly reviews at my full time job seriously. I recognize the authority of my boss in judging my performance. I always get positive reviews. However, I do not recognize the authority of a random food customer to judge me because no details are given. So I ignore their ratings.


Obviously another OCD. Welcome to the club.
Taking your job seriously and caring about your reviews is a no no now.
Your point on customers is well taken though.
The difference between your post and others is the attitude.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I give you guys credit delivering the food.....private is the only way for me long ago...the shit you guys go thur is amazing..i ordered on app maybe 5-6 times total. all were good. tips were high from us, so inside my head, i can see why some still do it....


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

Where I'm at its a lot of people who show you why their neighbors and family won't pick them up! It's got to the point where I felt like they didn't deserve me! I'm doing them a favor and they downvote me over nonsense. Or they don't want to answer my question. They don't want to atleast put the right address. I kept 5 stars doing back to back for a long time. I took a sassy drunk guy to work and that was my first less then 5.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joyforjoy said:


> Where I'm at its a lot of people who show you why their neighbors and family won't pick them up! It's got to the point where I felt like they didn't deserve me! I'm doing them a favor and they downvote me over nonsense. Or they don't want to answer my question. They don't want to atleast put the right address. I kept 5 stars doing back to back for a long time. I took a sassy drunk guy to work and that was my first less then 5.


Delivery.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I do not want to hijack the thread here but this IS RELATED. I have been delivering on Eats for years but I never because I am not lazy and I have a car. So I know on our side, we get the Uber Eats satisfaction rating. What does the customer see? If it like 1 to 5 star or do they also get a thumbs up/down?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So where do I apply for the 100% Club? 😁








I know it doesn’t matter. But that 99% was driving me _bonkers_!

{insert happy dance here}


----------

